# Woman fights to run for city council despite not speaking English proficiently



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

MyFoxPhoenix/The Yuma Sun
Jan. 31, 2012: This photo shows Alejandrina Cabrera.
PHOENIX - A woman who was barred from running for a city council seat in Arizona because she doesn't speak English proficiently has appealed the judge's ruling to the state's highest court.
The case has brought national and international attention to the southern Arizona border city of San Luis after Mayor Juan Carlos Escamilla filed a court action asking for a determination on whether Alejandrina Cabrera has the English skills necessary to serve a four-year term on the council.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/01/30/woman-fights-to-run-for-city-council-despite-not-speaking-english-proficiently/#ixzz1l3uPwGLi


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Good god I hope she looses. Major pet peeve of mine. This is the USA speak ENGLISH!


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

We have enough people who don't know what their doing and they speak the language and can't tell their ass from their elbow no thank you. I got two words for you ROSETTA STONE.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

The software? Or are you looking to beat them upside the head with the actual stone?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2012)

HistoryHound said:


> The software? Or are you looking to beat them upside the head with the actual stone?


Either way words for me.


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

It does not mention if she is an immigrant so I won't assume she is. There are dumb people in this country that don't know English that were born here. But, for immigrants, here is my solution. You MUST learn English to the 12th grade level. You have 3 years to do it. Yes, Americans have had 17-18 years to do it. 3 years, nose to the grindstone will give you time to learn and work a little. It will leave you little time to rob, rape, and steal, and carelessly reproduce. You final exam will be graded by DAVs from each war or conflict that our country has fought, preferably DAVs with hearing loss. You must say the Pledge, and sing the National Anthem, so they can hear it. They must hear you say, "Thank you." And Judge Judy will make the determination if she thinks you are sincere or not. If you pass this, you may graduate to American History, which will be taught, in English.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Arizona Supreme Court affirms ruling barring woman from running for city council because of English skills

PHOENIX - The Arizona Supreme Court on Tuesday affirmed a ruling that barred a woman from running for a city council seat because she doesn't speak English proficiently.
The state's highest court ruled that Alejandrina Cabrera's name shouldn't appear on the March 13 election ballot in San Luis but didn't list a reason for the decision. A full written ruling is expected at a later date, according to an Arizona Supreme Court spokeswoman.
The case brought widespread attention to the southern Arizona border city after Mayor Juan Carlos Escamilla filed a court action asking for a determination of whether Cabrera has the English skills necessary to serve a four-year term.

Read more: http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2012/02/08/arizona-supreme-court-affirms-ruling-barring-woman-from-running-for-city/?test=latestnews#ixzz1losQQbQW


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

"You Vote ME and tingz get beeter. I working for alz piple no matter how they come from or who country them call home becuz this our home now and we has make beeter for common personz. I be eefectove in running over things even as my English not good. When I not undersend thing, I get tranzporter to read it to me in native speak. I put tranzporter on staff and will be correct in knowing what I is voting over! I working for YOU, JOE!"


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Kilvinsky said:


> "You Vote ME and tingz get beeter. I working for alz piple no matter how they come from or who country them call home becuz this our home now and we has make beeter for common personz. I be eefectove in running over things even as my English not good. When I not undersend thing, I get tranzporter to read it to me in native speak. I put tranzporter on staff and will be correct in knowing what I is voting over! I working for YOU, JOE!"


Even though trying to read that made my eyes hurt, I'll give it a thumbs up.


----------



## Peter T Davis (Aug 14, 2005)

Well, hey, if we can have a Kenyan for President, why not a Mexican on the Phoenix City Council?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Peter T Davis said:


> Well, hey, if we can have a Kenyan for President, why not a Mexican on the Phoenix City Council?


Who is they WE you speak of? I can promise you there was no me in this we.


----------

